# Neuer PC



## Rutzki (15. Mai 2016)

Hi @ all,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen. Dazu wollt ich euch fragen, ob das ganze in euren Augen so Sinn macht 

Also hier zu den Komponenten:

*CPU*: Intel i5 6600K https://geizhals.at/intel-core-i5-6600k-bx80662i56600k-a1290376.html
*CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim BK010 https://geizhals.at/be-quiet-shadow-rock-slim-bk010-a1054903.html
*Mainbaord*: ASRock z170 Fatality K4 https://geizhals.at/asrock-fatal1ty-z170-gaming-k4-90-mxgyx0-a0uayz-a1306625.html
*RAM*: Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133 https://geizhals.at/kingston-hyperx-fury-dimm-kit-16gb-hx421c14fbk2-16-a1235040.html
*Grafikkarte*: bei der Grafikkarte ist abzuwarten bis die beiden neuen GTX 1080/1070 auf dem Markt sind, und wie sich dann die Preise entwickeln,derzeit dentiere ich zu der MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G https://geizhals.at/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-4g-v316-001r-a1167950.html
*SSD*: 250GB Samsung EVO 850 https://geizhals.at/samsung-ssd-850-evo-250gb-mz-75e250b-a1194261.html
*Netzteil*: be quiet Dark Power Pro 7 550W (Das hab ich noch zuhause rumliegen. Daher wär meine Frage, kann man das noch nehmen? Es ist doch schon ein bissl älter.) https://geizhals.at/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p7-550w-atx-2-2-bn072-a300327.html
*Case*:  Corsair CC-9011075-WW https://geizhals.at/corsair-carbide-series-100r-mit-sichtfenster-cc-9011075-ww-a1215197.html

Das wärn glaub ich mal die wichtigsten Sachen.

Ich bin schon gespannt zu euren Meinungen 

Liebe Grüße
Rutzki


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2016)

Das ist prinzipiell ganz gut, aber: du willst ja scheinbar übertakten - da würde ich einen etwas besseren Kühler nehmen, zB ein Sythe Mugen 4 oder noch besser einer für eher 45-50€. 

Dann hast du da auch was übersehen: ins Gehäuse gehen nur Kühler bis 15cm Höhe - der Rock Slim misst aber 16cm, und überhaupt messen die Kühler, die man zum Übertakten empfehlen würde, eher über 15cm. D.h. da solltest du ein anderes Gehäuse raussuchen. zB das hier Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL)  oder SilverStone Precision PS13 schwarz (SST-PS13B)

Bei der SSD kannst du auch eine Crucial BX200 oder Adata SP550 nehmen, sind 15-20€ günstiger nud auch gut.

Beim RAM lohnt es sich durchaus, für 10-20€ mehr welches mit 2800 oder 3000 MHz zu suchen.


Und das Netzteil reicht mehr als dicke. Die GTX 970 ist ne gute Karte, eine 1070 kommt ja erst ab dem 10.Juni und wird dann vermutlich mind 450€ kosten - wenn du so lange warten kannst,  bis sich die Leistung und die Preise der 1070 zeigen, dann tu das ruhig. Auch gut wäre eine AMD R9 390, die braucht zwar bei Last viel Strom, ist aber nen Tick besser als die GTX 970 und hat 8GB RAM.


----------



## Rutzki (15. Mai 2016)

Hi, voll cool, dass so schnell eine Antwort kommt 

Danke für die Tipps. 

Beim Lüfter hät ich mir fast scho gedacht, dass der net reicht.
Bei der SSD werd ich wahrscheinlich auch deinem Rat folgen, sowie beim Case 

Zum RAM hät i allerdings noch eine Frage?
Der i5 6600K unterstützt beim RAM ja nur 2133Mhz. Man kann zwar RAM einbauen der schneller ist und es funktioniert auch, aber die volle Leistung erreicht man trotzdem nicht. Wieso sollte es dann Sinn machen schnelleren RAM zu verbauen?
Prozessorinfos: Intel
Am liebsten würd i jetzt schon bestellen, aber sobald mal die neuen Grafikkarten auf dem Markt sind, werden bei den alten die Preise stark sinken. Somit warte ich doch noch gerne.

Glg Rutzki


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2016)

Rutzki schrieb:


> Zum RAM hät i allerdings noch eine Frage?
> Der i5 6600K unterstützt beim RAM ja nur 2133Mhz. Man kann zwar RAM einbauen der schneller ist und es funktioniert auch, aber die volle Leistung erreicht man trotzdem nicht. Wieso sollte es dann Sinn machen schnelleren RAM zu verbauen?


 Du kannst grad beim Übertakten den RAM separat höher einstellen, und das bringt beim Sockel 1151 ein paar Prozent zusätzlich. Beim Sockel 1150 war es noch so, dass es so gut wie nichts bringt. Schau auch mal beim Mainboard, da steht ja extra, dass es bis OC3200 unterstützt. Das würde ja da nicht stehen, wenn ein Wert über 2133 nicht möglich wäre 




> Am liebsten würd i jetzt schon bestellen, aber sobald mal die neuen Grafikkarten auf dem Markt sind, werden bei den alten die Preise stark sinken. Somit warte ich doch noch gerne.
> 
> Glg Rutzki


  also, es ist nicht gesagt, dass die Preise der alten Karten sinken werden. Bei den letzten Generationswechseln sind die alten Karten meist "stur" beim alten Preis geblieben, vlt mal LEICHT gesunken, egal ob die an sich für das Geld inzwischen viel zu wenig leisten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

RAM würde ich bei einem Z170 Board 3000/3200er nehmen, kostet nicht viel mehr, bringt etwas mehr und sieht meist hübscher aus. 
Das uralte Dark Power Pro P7 solltest du für einen modernen PC echt nicht mehr weiter benutzen, das ist schon circa 8 Jahre alt, war technisch nicht so der Hit und das ist heute nicht besser. 
Ein Austausch ist mehr als empfehlenswert. 
Zum Beispiel gegen ein CoolerMaster G450m, ein SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 450 oder eben ein (sehr gutes) Straight Power E10 500 von Be Quiet. 
Ausserdem - was spielst du denn? Evtl. Würde sich eine R9 390 lohnen, denn die hat 4,5GB mehr VRAM und das wird in Zukunft nicht schaden... 
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Rutzki (16. Mai 2016)

Danke für die weiteren Denkanstösse 

Was will ich zocken?
Ganz verschieden, aber generell ist zu sagen, dass mir 1920x0180 völlig ausreichen und wenn man dann beinahe mit den höchsten Einstellungen kann, reichts vollkommen aus.
Ich bin auch nicht mehr so der "Hardcore Zocker" wie früher.

MIr kommst doch sehr auf Preis/Leistung an. Beim RAM kann ichs voll nachvollziehen da mal 15-20€ und dafür einiges mehr an Geschwindigkeit zu haben.

Das die Radeon R9 390 ein bissl besser ist als die GTX970 hab ich schon oft gelesen, und auch das die 4GB(3,5GB) bei der GTX970 ein kleines Manko sind.
Dennoch bin ich ein Nvidia Fan  - bzw. habe ich mit Radeon nicht so gute Erfahrungen. Kann sein, dass sich da in den letzten Jahren zwar was geändert hat, dennoch wirds eine Nvidia werden xD
Mal abwarten, wie es sich die Preise entwickeln nachdem die neuen GTX auf dem Markt sind.

Danke noch für den Tipp mit dem Netztteil 

Lieben Gruß
Rutzki


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Mai 2016)

Mit der 970 kann ich dir auch versprechen, dass du glücklich wirst. Die wird oftmals sehr schlecht dargestellt, ist aber dennoch nach wie vor Oberklasse und die 8GB VRAM der 390 bringen dir bei Full HD momentan (!) nichts ... ob sich das ändern wird ist nicht mal sicher.

Trotz schlechten Erfahrungen mit AMD ... vielleicht wärst du ja bereit, ihr doch nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Die 390 und besonders die 390X sind halt einfach schneller, erstere nur unwesentlich teurer. Falls du also nicht unglaublich viel in der Woche zockst .. warum nicht ^^

Wie Herbboy immer sagt: Beide haben ihre Problemchen, aber da sticht keiner raus


----------



## Rutzki (16. Mai 2016)

So, hab jetzt mal eine neue Liste zusammengestellt, wo ich eure Ratschläger mit reingenommen hab 


CPUI5 660Khttps://geizhals.at/intel-core-i5-66...-a1290376.html230CPU Kühlerbe quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland80MainboardASRock z170 Fatality K4http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asrock-fatal1ty-z170-gaming-k4-90- mxgyx0-a0uayz-a1306625.html120RAMCorsair Vengeance 16GB, DDR4-3200http://geizhals.de/corsair-vengeance-lpx-schwarz-dimm-kit-16gb- cmk16gx4m2b3200c16-a1314316.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
80GrafikkarteNvidia GTX970MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland330SSDCrucial BX200http://geizhals.de/crucial-bx200-240gb-ct240bx200ssd1-a1348109.html60Netzteilbe quiet! Straight Power 10 500Wbe quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland90CaseMS-Tech S1 CrowMS-Tech S1 Crow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland70Summe in €1060

Die Preise sind nur ca. Angaben, da sich diese natürlich ändern und es zwischen Österreich und Deutschland auch immer Unterschiede gibt.

Meine Grenze sind bisher eig. € 1000,- gewesen, aber das Ganze gefällt mir eig. ziemlich gut fürs Preis/Leistungs Ergebnis 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Lg Rutzki


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

Kannst du so machen.


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Mai 2016)

Mainboard und insbesondere Netzteil sind schon etwas zu viel des Guten, würde aber so passen.

Beim Netzteil bekommst du beispielsweise für weniger Geld 530W und vor allem abnehmbare Kabel (CM) von be quiet!, das hat "nur" eine Bronze-Zertifizierung, die reicht aber vollkommen aus wenn der Rechner nicht 10 Stunden am Tag auf Volllast läuft:

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...re-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757838.html

Corsair bietet noch günstigere Netzteile, meist dann aber ohne abnehmbare Kabel. Die dienen übrigends dazu nicht benötigte Kabel wie Festplatte/Molex einfach abzuziehen, dann hast du nur die wichtigen Kabel zu verstauen.


----------



## Rutzki (16. Mai 2016)

Die abhnehmbaren Kabel find ich jetzt nicht so wichtig und da der Aufpreis gerade mal € 14,- beträgt beim Straight Power 10 wirds wohl das werden . Danke trotzdem für den Tipp.

Welches Mainboard würdeset du empfehlen?

Lg Rutzki


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

Das L8 ist technisch ein ganzes Stück schlechter, das lohnt nicht.  Das E10 ist eines der besseren Netzteile heutzutage, während das L8 allenfalls mittelmäßig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2016)

Das Mainboard ist völlig okay, wenn du auch  übertakten willst. Aber der Kühler ist jetzt wiederum viel zu extrem     wenn du gern nen bq willst, dann nimm den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014)  der reicht dicke auch zum Übertakten gut aus.


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Mai 2016)

Zu "schlechterer Technik" kannst du ja mal ein paar Quellen posten, habe ich noch nie was davon gehört. 
14€ sind 14€.

Mainboard-Empfehlung keine explizit, wenn du deines wegen der Optik ausgewählt hast kannst du es auch ruhig bei dem belassen. Gäbe halt auch günstigere Modelle, wie zum Beispiel das hier:

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1026944.html

Aber wenn dir die 14€ egal sind, was man bei einer solchen Investion verstehen kann, dann werden die 25€ wohl auch nix ändern ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

Ganz einfach, es ist eine alte gruppenregulierte HEC Plattform mit 80+ Bronze. Spannungsregulation eher mäßig und Dank Gruppenregulierung handelt das schlechter mit asymmetrischen Lasten. 
Das Straight Power E10 500 ist eine aktuelle FSP Plattform, Indy reguliert, daraus resultierend kommt es mit asymmetrischen Lasten besser zurecht als ein gruppenreguliertes. Dazu auch noch 80+ Gold. Folglich ist das L8 530 schlechter. Übrigens ist es eine ganze Klasse unter dem E10 und 3 ½ Jahre älter. 
Wenn du am Netzteil eine Stange Geld sparen willst, kannst du ein System Power B8 450 kaufen. Da sparst du noch mehr. Ist halt hässlich, aber die Technik ist nicht arg viel schlechter als die des ollen L8


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2016)

Wichtig ist, dass es stark genug ist - der Rest sind Dinge, die man sich halt selber überlegen muss, ob sie wichtig sind. Schlecht ist die 8er Reihe ja nicht, wir reden ja dabei nicht von nem Noname-Modell mit angeblichen 750W für40€...  die 10er-Reihe ist halt besser - dafür auch teurer. Wenn der PC oft lange an ist, lohnt sich der Aufpreis halt immer mehr. Ansonsten ist es aber ja nicht so, dass das 8er völlig reicht und es sehr viel Pech sein muss, wenn es Dir in der Nutzungsdauer von 5-6 Jahren oder auch 7-8 Jahren kaputtgeht.


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2016)

@Dreiradsimulator
Klingt ja alles wahnsinnig interessant, aber wie wirkt sich das ganze dann im Betrieb aus? 

Btw. danke für die Quellen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Mai 2016)

Nun, im Betrieb macht sich vor allem die geringere Effizienz bemerkbar. Denn je geringer die Effizienz ergo mehr Hitze ergo mehr Lüfter Geschwindigkeit. Ich hab hier selber ein Straight Power E10 500 und ein L8 630( schenkt sich zum 530er wenig) (neben einem Xilence Performance A 430, einem Silverstone SST ST50F ES, einem Cougar A350 und einem Corsair TX650 V2). 
Das L8 ist schon im Idle deutlich lauter, während das E10 kaum hörbar ist. Unter Last bleibt das E10 unhörbar, während das L8 gut aufgedreht und hörbar wird. In meinen Falle ist das mit dem Aufdrehen nicht weiter schlimm, da in dem Pc eine Referenz GTX470 drin ist. 
Die Gruppenregulierung ist halt bei sehr asymmetrischen Lasten (= Gaming PC) nicht wirklich gesund für Festplatten und Co. , da hier die abfallende 12v Leitung durch hochreissen ALLER Spannungen abgefangen wird. So. Und nun kommen Grafikkarten, die innerhalb weniger Millisekunden (=Maxwell V.A.) ihren Last Zustand ändern, von 15 auf mal eben 250 Watt... Da passiert das mal öfter. 
Bei einem Indy reguliert (=unabhängig voneinander geregelte Spannungen) wird dann nur 12V nachgeregelt . ergo entfällt oberes Prozedere. 
Zudem, hat das E10 deutlich bessere Garantie (= 1 Jahr Abholung, 5 Jahre) statt 3 Jahre ohne Abholung. 
Zudem würde ich kein technisch circa 7-8 Jahre altes Netzteil mehr kaufen wollen, die wurden ja nur ein klein wenig renoviert. 
@ Herbboy theoretisch ist auch ein SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 350 aus (aber das ist dann wieder Indy) oder ein FSP Hexa+400. 
Die Pure Power Serie ist ihr Geld einfach nicht wert, es gibt für gleiches oder ähnliches Geld deutlich besseres.


----------



## Piet1337 (17. Mai 2016)

SSD Ist die Samsung sehr gut! und viele Zeitschriftenhaben sie auch ausgezeichnet! ich hab die acuh drin! super geil! nimm nen i7 6700K


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2016)

Du bist irgendein User in diesem Forum, also tut mir leid aber ohne jegliche "Beweise" oder QUELLEN in denen deine Punkte bestätigt werden glaub ich sowas grundsätzlich erstmal nicht. Schließlich kannst du hier auch die Story vom Pferd erzählen.

Natürlich besitze ich selbst ein Pure Power L8, daher interessiere ich mich energisch dafür. Und das erste, was mir bei diesem Netzteil aufgefallen ist, ist die Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Selbst wenn ich mit dem Ohr rangegangen bin habe ich nichts gehört. Das wird von sehr vielen Usermeinungen bestätigt, du willst denen doch nicht unterstellen, dass sie alle schwerhörig sind? 
Zu Festplatten etc. kann ich nichts sagen, das ganze Teil läuft erst seit knapp einem Jahr.

Entweder du hörst Dinge die viele nicht hören - solls ja geben - oder der Vergleich des E10 und L8 ist für den Betrieb nicht interessant, da sich die Unterschiede in einem Bereich abspielen, der sich sowieso im unhörbaren Bereich für den Nutzer des Rechners abspielt.
Schließlich befindet sich das Netzteil hinten unten am Gehäuse ..

Wenn die Sache mit Gruppenregulierung etc. stimmt, Stimme ich ja nicht gegen einen Kauf des E10. Generell war das L8 ja auch nur ein Tip, genau wie ein Corsair Netzteil einer gewesen wäre, um einfach hier und da noch ein bisschen was rauszuholen. 
Mich verwundert/interessiert jetzt nur, dass ich mich nach langer Recherche damals für das L8 entschieden habe, eigentlich nur Gutes darüber gelesen habe, und jetzt einer daherkommt und es als sonst was dahin stellt


----------



## Rutzki (17. Mai 2016)

Hey again,

habe gerade euer Wortgefecht gelesen 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die große Hilfe. 

Kurz zusammengefasst, sowie ihr es auch schon teilweise erwähnt habt: Wir reden hier generell von guten Markenprodukten. Natürlich gibt es "gut" und "besser". Die Frage dahinter ist, was will man persönlich. Einerseits ist mir Preis/Leistung wichtig, aber es spielen natürlich auch persönliche Vorlieben aus der Erfahrung mit.

Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, geb ich lieber pro Teil mal € 10,- bis € 20,- mehr aus (klar, es ist viel Geld), und bin mir sicher, dass ich das Teilnoch "länger verwenden" kann etc. 

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, ich find die Community hier echt cool  großes Lob.

Bis auf die Graka hab ich mal alles bestellt. Freu mi scho voll drauf xD Die CPU hat ja zum Glück noch eine kleine Grafik Einheit, dass ich zumindest das Teil schon mal dann testen kann.

Vielleicht noch kurz zu mir. Ich bin nicht ganz unerfahren. Ich schraube seit ich 8 bin an Computern rum. Das sind jetzt gut 18 Jahre, den Rest könnt ihr euch selber ausrechnen  Auch bin ich bei uns in der Firma für die IT/Netzwerk verantwortlich, dabei schraube ich aber sehr wenig mehr am Computer selbst rum. Deswegen bin ich da auch nicht mehr auf den neuesten Stand gewesen, was ist in der Preisklasse gut und passt gut zueinander. 

Privat habe ich derzeit noch eine Sony Laptop, der jetzt gute 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Aus dem Grund war es an der Zeit, da wieder was neues anzuschaffen 

Lieben Gruß
Rutzki


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2016)

Leue Leute... das 10 IST besser, es hat ja auch seinen Grund, warum bq da mehr verlangt - die Frage ist nur, ob man den Mehrpreis auch zahlen will....   das 8er ist halt auch gut, aber vlt etwas zu teuer im Vergleich zu anderen, die ähnlich viel kosten. Dafür ist bq wiederum bekannt dafür, dass sie sehr kulant sind, wenn es einen Defekt geben sollte. Ich persönlich würde das 8er auch nicht unbedingt nehmen, aber auch nicht das 10er, sondern ein Modell eines anderen Herstellers um die 60-80€, 450-550W, Effizienz ab 86% aufwärts. Die 80Plus-Label geben dabei einen Anhaltspunkt, sind aber auch nicht immer zu 100% der Maßstab: es gibt Netzteile, die bei der im Alltag typischen Last zB 92% Effizienz haben, aber den Wert für "Gold" bei zB 100% Last nicht erreichen und daher nur Silber als Label bekommen, und ein anderes, was Gold schafft, hat bei den alltagstypischen Lasten vlt "nur" 91% Effizienz  

Das alter eines Modelles finde ich btw sehr sekundär, denn ein Top-Netzteil von vor 4 Jahren ist ja nicht schlecht, nur weil es nicht mehr "neu" ist. Selbst wenn sich im technischen Aufbau inzwischen neue Dinge ergeben haben, die eine Verbesserung darstellen. Wenn ein Netzteil schon schlecht wäre, nur weil die Technik darin 3, 4 oder 6 Jahre alt ist, müssten ja Millionen von Gamern nach einer Aufrüstaktion in die Röhre schauen...   denn die weitaus meisten behalten ihr Netzteil ca 6-7 Jahre. 


@Rutzki: wenn du nicht sparen musst, dann nimm ruhig das bessere Modell. Es ist halt so, dass viele, ich auch, hier meistens versuchen, das beste in Preis-Leistung zu finden und nicht das beste, was man bekommen kann für das Budget. D.h. die empfohlene Zusammensteellung beinhaltet ganz klar keine "schlechten", bilige Teile, aber auch keine Teile, die an sich klar nur was für sehr anspruchsvolle Leute ist, die merkbar mehr für Dinge zahlen, die keinen merkbaren Vorteil bringen. zB braucht ein Gehäuse über 60-70€ an sich niemand, außer er hat echt ganz besondere Ansprüche oder findet eine spezielle Optik so toll, dass der Preis egal ist usw. .  Oder zum Übertakten sind Mainboards über 140-150€ für weit über 90% der User auch sinnlos, ohne Übertaktung sollte man nicht mehr als 100€ ausgeben - spezialisierte Hardware-Seiten reden aber trotzdem verwirrenderweise von "Mittelklasse",  wenn es um Modelle für 200€ geht, so dass viele "Laien" denken, dass ein Mainboard 200€ kosten "muss", damit es halbwegs was taugt  usw.    Wenn aber einer ein Gehäuse für nur 30€ aussucht und ein Netzteil für 40€, dann weisen wir hier immer drauf hin, dass das zwar "reicht", aber man auf Dauer vlt nicht glücklich wird und doch bitte 20-30€ mehr zusammenkratzen soll, oder zB beim RAM "nur" 8GB statt 16GB zugunsten eines besseren Gehäuses und Netzteils. Denn oft gibt es nun mal auch feste Obergrenzen beim Budget UND ein Budget von nur 600, 800 oder 1000 Euro.


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn Dreiradsimulator Recht hat sprechen ja auch nichts gegen die 14€, das Netzteil ist ja wie man weiß nichts bei dem man sparen sollte. 

Berichte wenn dein System fertig ist wie es läuft!


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2016)

Was Dreirad schreibt ist korrekt, du kannst es in jedem guten Test sehen 

Das L9 ist auch verbesserte Gruppe und da tanzen die spannungen auch aus der Reihe

be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test

Da ist mein Test, nicht das die Mods mich erwürgen.

Du kannst dir das TFX ansehen obwohl das nicht das beste DCtoDC ist, ist die Spannungsregulation in jedem punkt besser, das L8 ist nochmal zacken schlechter als L9


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> Was Dreirad schreibt ist korrekt, du kannst es in jedem guten Test sehen
> 
> Das L9 ist auch verbesserte Gruppe und da tanzen die spannungen auch aus der Reihe
> 
> ...


  ich hab selber ein 9 CM in meinem PC, hatte damals auch überlegt, ob es ein günstigeres nicht auch tut. Aber da mein PC auch oft lange an ist, hab ich es dann genommen. Aber mal Butter bei die Fische: einige User, die auch das Geld haben, legen dann viel Wert auf Kleinigkeiten und finden zB dann ein 50€-Modell auch "laut", dabei würden >90% der Durchschnittsgamer das Netzteil so oder so nicht mal bewusst wahrnehmen - es sitzt ja eh "hinten", und kaum einer hat ABSOLUTE Silent-Lüfter im PC. Da muss man schon sehr genau hinhören ODER viel Wert auf "Silence" legen, damit man da wirklich nen Unterschied zu einem besonders guten Netzteil merkt 

 Sicher wird es auch ungewöhnlich laute Modelle geben in der Klasse von 50-80€ - aber die meidet man dann eben, da muss man aber nicht deswegen gezwungenermaßen eher 90-100€ ausgeben. Es gibt genug Netzteile für 50-70€, die problemlos viele Jahre halten, nicht laut sind und eine Effizienz haben, die zwar nicht die beste ist, aber die für viele Nutzer trotzdem passen, weil sie den Mehrpreis zu einem 30-40€ teureren Modell nicht innnerhalb der Nutzungsdauer einsparen werden.


PS: auf tweakPC schau ich auch immer ganz gern mal


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2016)

Das L9 ist an sich interessantes NT, wenn du dir mal die kurven anschaust ist das teil bis 300W ein Platin NT, somit durchaus interessant.

Aber für gaming PCs gibts bessere plattformen Super Flower HX, Cooler Master G550M usw...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Mai 2016)

Ein L9 für Office Schüsseln ist ideal.


----------



## Rutzki (19. Mai 2016)

Nochmals danke 

Alle Teile (bis auf die Graka) sind auf dem Weg. 

Sobald dann alles da ist und auch fertig zusammengeschraubt, werde ich den PC mal ordentlichen testen. Falls dann wer die Ergebnisse (Benchmark etc.) haben möchte, kann ich diese gerne online stellen 

Lg Rutzki


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

Dann viel Spass beim Bauen! 
Machst mal ein paar Nerd Pornos und stellst Bilder vom fertigen PC rein?


----------



## Rutzki (19. Mai 2016)

Der Begriff Nerd Porno is mir zwar neu, aber ich kann euch dann gerne ein paar Fotos vom fertigen PC liefern 

Ich kanns eh kaum erwarten xD nur wirds wahrscheinlich Dienstag werden, bis alles da is -.-


----------



## Rutzki (21. Mai 2016)

Hey hey, gestern ist alles eingetroffen und heut hab ich schön Zeit gehabt alles zusammen zu schrauben. Wisst ihr gute freie Programme zum Testen?

Glg Rutzki


----------



## Golgomaph (21. Mai 2016)

Du findest über jede Benchmark-Software die verschiedensten Meinungen, aber, um einen direkten Vergleich zu bekommen, kannst du ja mal 3DMark - Firestrike auf dein System loslassen!


----------



## Rutzki (22. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Nur Direstrike ist ja nur ein Addon und für 3D Mark muss man ganze € 25,.- hinblättern -.-


----------



## Golgomaph (22. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube da hast du dich verklickt ^^ Genauere Informationen zum Benchmark (FPS-Statistiken und etc.) .. dafür musst du zahlen. Für den reinen Benchmark, an dessen Ende du einen Vergleich mit den Ergebnissen aller anderen getesteten Systeme umgerechnet in Punkte erhälst, musst du nichts locker machen. 

Wenn du die Software installiert hast, müsstest du irgendwo eine Auswahl der verfügbaren Benchmarks finden .. wenn diese nicht sogar direkt als Startseite eingestellt ist.
Das geht von Laptop-Benchmarks bis zu 4K-SLI- und Crossfire-Systemen. 
Unter den Namen "Firestrike" müssten zwei oder drei da sein .. ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob es "Firestrike ULTRA" ist. Am besten du liest dir die kurze Beschreibung unter dem Titel durch, welche am ehesten zu deinem System passt. Das ist dann schon der richtige 

Edit:

Download-Link (Steam):
https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark

Der richtige Benchmark heißt einfach nur "Firestrike", ohne "Extreme" oder "Ultra". Das wären dann schon die extremeren Sachen für Mutli-GPU-Basteleien ^^


----------



## Rutzki (23. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Hab letztens auch den "Demo installieren" Button gefunden


----------



## Rutzki (29. Mai 2016)

Wie versprochen hier einmal ein paar Benchmarks (bisher ohne Graka).

Das Setup schaut wie folgend aus:
CPU: Intel i5 6600K
Motherboard: ASRock Z170 K4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB, DDR4-3200
Festplatte: SSD Crucial BX200

Den 1. Test habe ich ohne Übertaktugn gemacht.
CPU: 3,5GHz
RAM: 2133 MHz

Der 2.Test mit übertaktung:
CPU: 4,4GHz
RAM: 3000MHz
System läuft dabei stabil und CPU wird bei Tests um die 70° heiß, beim zocken bisher aber nur um die 55°)

3D Mark - Firestrike Vergleich. Links: 4,4GHz | Rechts: 3,5 Ghz (wird leider falsch angezeigt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Rutzki


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2016)

Was wird mit der Grafikkarte? Wartest du noch oder wie?


----------



## Rutzki (29. Mai 2016)

Ja, da ich momentan auch gut ohne Graka auskomm, warte ich auf jeden Fall noch bis die GTX1070 rauskomt und schau dann, wie sich die Preise entwickeln.


----------

